# New!



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I signed up awhile back, but I just started posting today.  I'm a makeup addict that's trying to get my addiction in control.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Nina!!!


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks!  This is definitely the place for me!


----------



## Janice (Oct 15, 2008)

Now why would you want to get it under control?!


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 15, 2008)

lol, my wallet has died.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra, girl! I am telling you, you will love it here.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 17, 2008)




----------

